# Barney takes it up the ass



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)




----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

> Barney takes it up the ass


Figuratively and...., well, you know.

Good put up JAPPAH!
Barney Frank is absolutely repellent. Why you folks in the 4th Congressional District keep voting in that incompetent buffoon is baffling.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Not sure why I clicked on this thread ...I think Im going to have to dedicate some time with my therapist on this...


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

KozmoKramer said:


> Barney Frank is absolutely repellent. Why you folks in the 4th Congressional District keep voting in that incompetent buffoon is baffling.


Because the people of Massachusetts would vote for Satan himself if he ran as a Democrat.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Well y'aint da bluest of the blues for nuttin'! :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

Barney likes the pork in his barrel.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

I was expecting purple dinosaur porn, not Auntie Barney Frank.


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

He reamed him a new ass....thank god, he probably needs one.


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)




----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Barney Frank, Bill O'Reilly turn nasty in on-air battle*









Photo by Herald file, left, AP, right 
BELITTLING BARBS: Fox News personality Bill O'Reilly, left, took on Rep. Barney Frank in a Thursday interview.

The on-air blowout between Fox News personality Bill O'Reilly and Bay State Congressman Barney Frank was far more entertaining TV than the VP debate - and spilled over yesterday with neither man backing down.
O'Reilly told the Herald he has no regrets about the heated exchange - though he wishes there had been no "pejoratives" - and believes his job is to "hold these people accountable for what they do."
"I believe that Congressman Frank has hurt a lot of people," O'Reilly said. "It seemed to me that the congressman was being extremely unreasonable in the face of the evidence."
During Thursday's show, O'Reilly played a July 2008 TV clip of Frank when he was asked about Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac: "I think this is a case where Fannie and Freddie are fundamentally sound, that they are not in danger of going under. They're not the best investments these days from the long-term standpoint going back. I think they are in good shape going forward."
O'Reilly drove the point that Frank "still went out in July and said everything was great. And off that, a lot of people bought stock and lost everything they had." The Democratic rep argued that he said, "It wasn't a good investment."
A shouting match ensued, with O'Reilly calling Frank a "coward" and Frank calling O'Reilly "boorish." At one point, referring to Securities and Exchange Commission chairman Christopher Cox, O'Reilly said: "Look, at least Cox is man enough."
Frank told the Herald that O'Reilly "was so frustrated that he was losing the argument on substance that he just started to sound like a kid in junior high school."
The clip had more than 315,000 hits on YouTube yesterday afternoon. Frank, who has gone on O'Reilly's program before, said he wasn't personally offended.
"He really lost it," Frank told the Herald. "People make fun of talking to TV people, but that was just a travesty. I don't have any great regard for his opinion. He was putting out misinformation, and when I corrected him he just lost it."
As for going on O'Reilly's show in the future, Frank says he's up for it. "Either you can have a rational conversation or he can show what a jerk he is again. In either case, that's fine with me," Frank said.
O'Reilly said he wouldn't rule out having Frank on his program again. "I don't think we need to replay that," O'Reilly said.

[email protected]

(10) Comments | Post / Read Comments

http://bostonherald.com/news/region...k__Bill_O_Reilly_turn_nasty_in_on-air_battle/


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Lawmaker Accused of Fannie Mae Conflict of Interest
Friday, October 03, 2008
By Bill Sammon

WASHINGTON - Unqualified home buyers were not the only ones who benefitted from Massachusetts Rep. Barney Frank's efforts to deregulate Fannie Mae throughout the 1990s.

So did Frank's partner, a Fannie Mae executive at the forefront of the agency's push to relax lending restrictions.

Now that Fannie Mae is at the epicenter of a financial meltdown that threatens the U.S. economy, some are raising new questions about Frank's relationship with Herb Moses, who was Fannie's assistant director for product initiatives. Moses worked at the government-sponsored enterprise from 1991 to 1998, while Frank was on the House Banking Committee, which had jurisdiction over Fannie.
Both Frank and Moses assured the Wall Street Journal in 1992 that they took pains to avoid any conflicts of interest. Critics, however, remain skeptical.

"It's absolutely a conflict," said Dan Gainor, vice president of the Business & Media Institute. "He was voting on Fannie Mae at a time when he was involved with a Fannie Mae executive. How is that not germane?

"If this had been his ex-wife and he was Republican, I would bet every penny I have - or at least what's not in the stock market - that this would be considered germane," added Gainor, a T. Boone Pickens Fellow. "But everybody wants to avoid it because he's gay. It's the quintessential double standard."

A top GOP House aide agreed.

"C'mon, he writes housing and banking laws and his boyfriend is a top exec at a firm that stands to gain from those laws?" the aide told FOX News. "No media ever takes note? Imagine what would happen if Frank's political affiliation was R instead of D? Imagine what the media would say if [GOP former] Chairman [Mike] Oxley's wife or [GOP presidential nominee John] McCain's wife was a top exec at Fannie for a decade while they wrote the nation's housing and banking laws."
Frank's office did not immediately respond to requests for comment.

Frank met Moses in 1987, the same year he became the first openly gay member of Congress.

"I am the only member of the congressional gay spouse caucus," Moses wrote in the Washington Post in 1991. "On Capitol Hill, Barney always introduces me as his lover."

The two lived together in a Washington home until they broke up in 1998, a few months after Moses ended his seven-year tenure at Fannie Mae, where he was the assistant director of product initiatives. According to National Mortgage News, Moses "helped develop many of Fannie Mae's affordable housing and home improvement lending programs."

Critics say such programs led to the mortgage meltdown that prompted last month's government takeover of Fannie Mae and its financial cousin, Freddie Mac. The giant firms are blamed for spreading bad mortgages throughout the private financial sector.
Although Frank now blames Republicans for the failure of Fannie and Freddie, he spent years blocking GOP lawmakers from imposing tougher regulations on the mortgage giants. In 1991, the year Moses was hired by Fannie, the Boston Globe reported that Frank pushed the agency to loosen regulations on mortgages for two- and three-family homes, even though they were defaulting at twice and five times the rate of single homes, respectively.

Three years later, President Clinton's Department of Housing and Urban Development tried to impose a new regulation on Fannie, but was thwarted by Frank. Clinton now blames such Democrats for planting the seeds of today's economic crisis.
"I think the responsibility that the Democrats have may rest more in resisting any efforts by Republicans in the Congress or by me when I was president, to put some standards and tighten up a little on Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac," Clinton said recently.

Bill Sammon is FOX News' Washington Deputy Managing Editor.

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,432501,00.html


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

> On Capitol Hill, Barney always introduces me as his lover."


I would instantly throw up if I was present. Anyhow... I loved that video clip! Thanks JAP, and let's see if the media goes anywhere with this.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Did anyone see SNL last weekend? Fred Armisen (I hope I spelled that right) did a GREAT Barney Frank. 

And to those who wonder why that assclown (best use of that term I can think of) still gets elected, well we've got Marx and Engels in the Senate, why not put Trotsky and various others in the House? 

I'd move to New Hampshire but three things keep me here:

1) It's home and I keep hoping I can help elect the RIGHT person
2) The commute would NOT be fun
3) Haven't MassHoles done enough to RUIN New Hampshire. Even though I'm a conservative, at this rate, native New Hampshire folks are no doubt naturally distrustful of ANYONE from Mass. considering those who moved there turned a good Republican state into Mass. Jr. Kinda like what happened to Poland after the WW2.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

Kilvinsky said:


> Did anyone see SNL last weekend? Fred Armisen (I hope I spelled that right) did a GREAT Barney Frank.


Which is why NBC yanked that video clip while leaving the anti-McCain & anti-Palin video skits up and available;






Yup....no media bias!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Kilvinsky said:


> Did anyone see SNL last weekend? Fred Armisen (I hope I spelled that right) did a GREAT Barney Frank.


It was laugh-out-loud funny Kil.. The 2 clowns that spake of their foreclosure was a riot too. Spot on sadly enough.



Kilvinsky said:


> 2) The commute would NOT be fun.


My philosphy Kil, live where you want to live and let the commute work itself out.
I (as does JAP) live in one of the most beautiful, most quintessential small NH towns you could find. My town is the thing post-cards are made of.
I would rather live here and commute an hour or an hour and 20 than live in any other Massachusetts community.
That from a boy born in Cambridge, raised in Tewksbury, owned a condo in North Andover and hasn't looked back a day since he left.


Kilvinsky said:


> 3) Haven't MassHoles done enough to RUIN New Hampshire.


Yes, yes, and yes... Oh, did I mention yes?
It is beyond me why ex-Mass-pats come up here for our "quality of life" and spend the rest of their lives trying to change it to that which they left.
WTF people???
No we DON'T have FT fire. No we DON'T all have ambulances. And no we DON'T all have FT police.
But we do have "shall issue" laws compatible with our Second Amendment.
We work in our community as vollies and First Responders & EMT's.
We pay for our own wells and supply our own water.
We have our septic tanks pumped as there is no city sewerage.
And that's fine, we don't need nor want those things, at least not those of us who appreciate true and traditional NH ideals. (LEAVE US BE AND WE'LL BE FINE)

You are welcome up here Kil... We could use your common sense.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

My bags are packed Koz....or do you already have a George..


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

LOL!!! No, but we have a Gene...
Get your ass up here 7.... PRONTO!

Lotsa popo jobs too.


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

I know, I was thinking of the purple dinosaur too. Sheet, i'm disapointed


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Vermont was also ruined back in the '60s. I mourn what once was, even though I'm too young to have appreciated it.

Why didn't all those liberal New Yorkers just stay in the same damn state instead of wrecking the Green Mountain State? There was plenty of room then, there still is, GO BACK TO NYS!

Heavens to Betsy.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

The same philospophy applies to this Country..people see its beauty, move here then try to change it...and it doesnt help when people that are already here join in.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

unedited video from snl on bailout 
http://snlbailout.cx/


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

Kilvinsky said:


> Vermont was also ruined back in the '60s.


Any state that has no CCW laws isn't completely ruined.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Kilvinsky said:


> And to those who wonder why that assclown (best use of that term I can think of) still gets elected, well we've got Marx and Engels in the Senate, why not put Trotsky and various others in the House?


Actually, there is a civil war within the national democrat party: the Mensheviks and Bolsheviks are struggling for control...

Joe Lieberman has already been purged...The Clenis is probably next.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

*1999 NY Times article on Fannie Mae*

Fannie Mae Eases Credit To Aid Mortgage Lending 
By STEVEN A. HOLMES 
*Published: September 30, 1999*

In a move that could help increase home ownership rates among minorities and low-income consumers, the Fannie Mae Corporation 
is easing the credit requirements on loans that it will purchase 
from banks and other lenders.

The action, which will begin as a pilot program involving 24 
banks in 15 markets -- including the New York metropolitan region 
-- will encourage those banks to extend home mortgages to 
individuals whose credit is generally not good enough to qualify 
for conventional loans. Fannie Mae officials say they hope to 
make it a nationwide program by next spring.

Fannie Mae, the nation's biggest underwriter of home mortgages, 
has been under increasing pressure from the Clinton 
Administration to expand mortgage loans among low and moderate 
income people and felt pressure from stock holders to maintain 
its phenomenal growth in profits.

In addition, banks, thrift institutions and mortgage companies 
have been pressing Fannie Mae to help them make more loans to 
so-called subprime borrowers. These borrowers whose incomes, 
credit ratings and savings are not good enough to qualify for 
conventional loans, can only get loans from finance companies 
that charge much higher interest rates -- anywhere from three to 
four percentage points higher than conventional loans. 
''Fannie Mae has expanded home ownership for millions of families 
in the 1990's by reducing down payment requirements,'' said 
Franklin D. Raines, Fannie Mae's chairman and chief executive 
officer. ''Yet there remain too many borrowers whose credit is 
just a notch below what our underwriting has required who have 
been relegated to paying significantly higher mortgage rates in 
the so-called subprime market.''

Demographic information on these borrowers is sketchy. But at 
least one study indicates that 18 percent of the loans in the 
subprime market went to black borrowers, compared to 5 per cent 
of loans in the conventional loan market. 
In moving, even tentatively, into this new area of lending, 
Fannie Mae is taking on significantly more risk, which may not 
pose any difficulties during flush economic times. But the 
government-subsidized corporation may run into trouble in an 
economic downturn, prompting a government rescue similar to that 
of the savings and loan industry in the 1980's.

''From the perspective of many people, including me, this is 
another thrift industry growing up around us,'' said Peter 
Wallison a resident fellow at the American Enterprise Institute. 
''If they fail, the government will have to step up and bail them 
out the way it stepped up and bailed out the thrift industry.'' 
Under Fannie Mae's pilot program, consumers who qualify can 
secure a mortgage with an interest rate one percentage point 
above that of a conventional, 30-year fixed rate mortgage of less 
than $240,000 -- a rate that currently averages about 7.76 per 
cent. If the borrower makes his or her monthly payments on time 
for two years, the one percentage point premium is dropped.

Fannie Mae, the nation's biggest underwriter of home mortgages, 
does not lend money directly to consumers. Instead, it purchases 
loans that banks make on what is called the secondary market. By 
expanding the type of loans that it will buy, Fannie Mae is 
hoping to spur banks to make more loans to people with 
less-than-stellar credit ratings.

Fannie Mae officials stress that the new mortgages will be 
extended to all potential borrowers who can qualify for a 
mortgage. But they add that the move is intended in part to 
increase the number of minority and low income home owners who 
tend to have worse credit ratings than non-Hispanic whites.

Home ownership has, in fact, exploded among minorities during the 
economic boom of the 1990's. The number of mortgages extended to 
Hispanic applicants jumped by 87.2 per cent from 1993 to 1998, 
according to Harvard University's Joint Center for Housing 
Studies. During that same period the number of African Americans 
who got mortgages to buy a home increased by 71.9 per cent and 
the number of Asian Americans by 46.3 per cent.

In contrast, the number of non-Hispanic whites who received loans 
for homes increased by 31.2 per cent. 
Despite these gains, home ownership rates for minorities continue 
to lag behind non-Hispanic whites, in part because blacks and 
Hispanics in particular tend to have on average worse credit 
ratings.

In July, the Department of Housing and Urban Development proposed 
that by the year 2001, 50 percent of Fannie Mae's and Freddie 
Mac's portfolio be made up of loans to low and moderate-income 
borrowers. Last year, 44 percent of the loans Fannie Mae 
purchased were from these groups.

The change in policy also comes at the same time that HUD is 
investigating allegations of racial discrimination in the 
automated underwriting systems used by Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac 
to determine the credit-worthiness of credit applicants.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*Re: 1999 NY Times article on Fannie Mae*

Fannie Mae, the nation's biggest underwriter of home mortgages, 
does not lend money directly to consumers. Instead, it purchases 
loans that banks make on what is called the secondary market. By 
expanding the type of loans that it will buy, Fannie Mae is 
hoping to spur banks to make more loans to people with 
less-than-stellar credit ratings. 
*And why do these people have less-than-stellar ratings? BECAUSE THEY ARE DEADBEATS. Thanks to ex-President Klinton and his administration for pressuring Fannie & Freddie to lend money which they knew could never be repaid. Another DemocRATic / Socialist experiment which didn't work. *

*Kudo's to Barney Frank (D) Newton for laying the groundwork for failure. I guess if the economy gets real bad, Barney can get back together with Stephen L. Gobie **(Hot Bottom) and run their prostitution ring out of his Georgetown apartment again. All cash Congress(man) Frank. No trail or taxes on that.*


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: 1999 NY Times article on Fannie Mae*



HousingCop said:


> *Kudo's to Barney Frank (D) Newton for laying the groundwork for failure. I guess if the economy gets real bad, Barney can get back together with Stephen L. Gobie **(Hot Bottom) and run their prostitution ring out of his Georgetown apartment again. All cash Congress(man) Frank. No trail or taxes on that.*


I don't think Barney is strapped for cash; his boyfriend worked at Fannie Mae during the time he was funneling millions and millions of federal dollars into the company.

Can you imagine the hysteria if a Republican pulled that kind of stunt??


----------

